# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1990+ >  Δημητρούλα [Dimitroula - Verga]

## Espresso Venezia

Ένα όμορφο πλοίο που ναυπηγήθηκε το 1978 στην Ιταλία με το όνομα VERGA, και ήρθε στα μέρη μας το 1997 όταν και αγοράστηκε από την GA Ferries.

Εδω παρέα με την Ροδάνθη, ξεχειμωνιάζει στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, σε δύο φωτογραφίες τραβηγμένες στις 23-12ου-07.

DIMITROULA_1.jpg

DIMITROULA_2.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

bre paidia den lew kalw to dimitroula alla o agudimos tha apofasisei na kanei kamia allagi ektos apo ta xrwmata tosa xronia ta idia karabia

----------


## scoufgian

Η ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ ΚΑΘΩΣ ΒΓΑΙΝΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗΣ ΠΡΙΝ ΑΠΟ 3 ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙΑ.ΚΛΑΣΙΚΑ , ΜΑΥΡΙΖΕΙ ΤΟΝ ΤΟΠΟ ............



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 1183

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...ΚΛΑΣΙΚΑ , ΜΑΥΡΙΖΕΙ ΤΟΝ ΤΟΠΟ ...


Πίστεψε με φίλε *scoufgian* ότι έχω δει και πολύ πιο σύγχρονα και πολύ πιο χλιδάτα πλοία από την *Δημητρούλα,* να ...μαυρίζουν τον τόπο.

Για παράδειγμα (ένα από τα πολλά), το *AIDACARA* *(click here)*, το είχα πετύχει το καλοκαίρι να φεύγει από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά, και ειλικρινά 
είχε ντουμανιάσει το σύμπαν.

Να ξέρεις ότι αυτό οφείλεται κατά 95% στην ποιότητα των καυσίμων, και μόνο κατά 5% στις μηχανές του πλοίου.

----------


## scoufgian

φιλε venezia αμα διαβασεις καλυτερα το μηνυμα ,δεν υποννοώ τίποτα για την ηλικία του πλοίου.απλώς αναφέρω εικόνες από το δημητρούλα όπως το έχω δει μέχρι σήμερα και σύμφωνα με την φωτογραφία που σου ανέβασα για να το δεις...........

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...δεν υποννοώ τίποτα για την ηλικία του πλοίου...


Φίλε με παρεξήγησες.  :Smile: 

Ακόμα και να υπονοήσεις για την ηλικία του πλοίου, δίκιο θα έχεις, δεν είναι δα και κανένα ...νεότευκτο.  :Razz:  

Απλά και μόνο, να έχουμε υπ' όψιν αυτό που αναφέρω παραπάνω, την κακή ποιότητα δηλαδή πολλές φορές των καυσίμων.  :Sad:

----------


## noulos

Αλλωστε από τότε που οι τιμές του πετρελαίου εκτινάχθηκαν, όλα σχεδόν τα φουγάρα βγάζουν κατάμαυρο καπνό. Οι περισσότερες εταιρίες για να μειώσουν κάπως το κόστος στράφηκαν σε χαμηλής ποιότητας καύσιμα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

''Αναμμένη'' σήμερα, για δεύτερη συνεχόμενη ημέρα, στο λιμάνι του Περαία η Δημητρούλα.

Ήρθε μήπως ο καιρός μετά από αρκετό διάστημα ακινησίας να ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια ???

----------


## Enalia

> ''Αναμμένη'' σήμερα, για δεύτερη συνεχόμενη ημέρα, στο λιμάνι του Περαία η Δημητρούλα.
> 
> Ήρθε μήπως ο καιρός μετά από αρκετό διάστημα ακινησίας να ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια ???


Θα ξεκινήσει σιγά σιγά. Μέχρι τις 15 του Φλεβάρη πρέπει να είναι έτοιμο (έχει σειρά πρώτα το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ). ¶ρχισε ήδη πάντως να ετοιμάζεται...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Να και μια φωτογραφια του μαζι με το Ροδανθη στις 6/1/2008.



Rodanthi_Dimitroula_Peiraias_6_1_2008.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Πολυ ωραια μας τα λεει ο φιλος παραπανω με την εξαιρετικη και ακρως καραβολατρικη φωτογραφια του!!!

----------


## opelmanos

Πραγματικά αυτό το καράβι ήταν σκυλί στον καιρό και πιό καλοτάξιδο μπορώ να πώ και από το Μυτιλήνη και από τον Θεόφιλο ,ακόμα και στα πλάγια αν τον είχε τον καιρό δεν καταλάβαινε απολύτως τίποτα .Αυτό θα το γούσταρα ξανά εδώ στα βόρεια.Έχει περάσει από εδώ το 2002 όταν έκανε το δρομολόγιο:Πειραιάς-Μύκονος -Χίος -Μυτιλήνη ,αλλά και το 2003 όταν έκανε την άγονη Αλεξανδρούπολη-Λήμνο-Μυτιλήνη-Χιο-Βαθύ-Κω-Ρόδο .

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Την Κυριακη που περασα απο το πλοιο το ειδα σε ασχημη κατασταση.Το πλοιο εχει παρει κλιση δεξια,και φαινεται οτι στο F.R.B εχει σπασει ενας ιμαντας.Οριστε δυο φοτο του πλοιου οπου φαινεται η κατασταση  :Sad:  :cry:
IMG_2535.JPG
IMG_2539.JPG

----------


## AegeanIslands

Φερτε πισω το Εξωλεμβιο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:mrgreen:

----------


## Leo

> Φερτε πισω το Εξωλεμβιο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:mrgreen:


 
 :Very Happy:  φίλε... δεν παίζεσαι!!!!! τι ανακάλυψε το ναυτικό σουμάτι  :shock:!

----------


## ithakos

Το διάλυσαν το καραβάκι.

----------


## anant

και μια φωτο απο τα παλια στο λιμανι Καρλοβασου.

----------


## Leo

> Την Κυριακη που περασα απο το πλοιο το ειδα σε ασχημη κατασταση.Το πλοιο εχει παρει κλιση δεξια,και φαινεται οτι στο F.R.B εχει σπασει ενας ιμαντας.Οριστε δυο φοτο του πλοιου οπου φαινεται η κατασταση  :cry:
> IMG_2535.JPG IMG_2539.JPG



Από τον Δεκέμβριο μέχρι τον Μάρτιο έχουμε βελτίωση ή επιδείνωση της κατάστασης?
Σε άλλο θέμα διάβασα σήμερα ότι ο η ΣΑΟΣ έκανε καλή δουλειά και η Αλεξανδρούπολη αργά η γρήγορα απελευθερώνεται. Ο ΟΛΠ δεν ζηλεύει?

DSCN0074dimitroula.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Γιατί να ζηλεύει φίλε Leo. Οι καρέκλες τους είναι ζεστές και δεν τους καίγεται καρφί.
Αν τους πουν ότι πέρνουν όλοι μετάθεση για Αλεξ/πολη, τότε θα αρχίσουν να τρέχουν γιατί θα χάσουν τη μάσα. :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## despo

Εγω πάντως δεν πιστεύω οτι ουτε και στην Αλεξανδρούπολη θα έχουμε άμεσες εξελίξεις, άσχετα με το τι λένε.

----------


## gpap2006

Αν εμποδίζουν την ακτοπλοία στην Αλεξανδρούπολη (που σιγά την κίνηση που έχει το λιμάνι), τότε στον Πειραιά τί να πούμε που κρατάνε 9 θέσεις εδώ και 2+ χρόνια..

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Το πλοιο εχει ξαναγυρισει στη θεση του.Οριστε μια φοτο :
IMG_3593.JPG

----------


## Harry14

Πως εγινε αυτο;

----------


## Tasos@@@

*Aπλά λογικά αντλήσανε από μέσα τα νερά και επανήλθε.*

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ στις 14-07-2011 στην Ε1, δηλαδή 1,5 μήνα περίπου πριν φύγει για Aliaga.

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ 08 14-07-2011.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Δημητρούλα όπως το είχαν καταντήσει στις 16/11/2011 και δίπλα του το Πόντος. Φωτο του φίλου Selim San και τον ευχαριστώ.

Dimitroula-Pon____.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Το Δημητρούλα όπως το είχαν καταντήσει στις 16/11/2011 και δίπλα του το Πόντος. Φωτο του φίλου Selim San και τον ευχαριστώ.
> 
> Dimitroula-Pon____.jpg


Ευχαριστούμε τον φίλο selim san να είναι καλά για το υλικό που μοιράζεται μαζί μας.

----------


## ithakos

Ωραίες οι φωτό αλλά το περιεχόμενο στενάχωρο για όλους...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

DIMITROULA στη Σαμο το 2007

IMG_5100.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ στις 27-06-2011 και η τότε παρέα του στην Ε1.

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ 03 27-06-2011.jpg

----------


## idrohoos

Τό Δημητρούλα στόν Αγιο Κήρυκο,καλοκαίρι τού 2004.

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ.jpg ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ (1).jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε πως είχαν κάνει το Δημητρούλα στις 16/11/2011. Φωτο του φίλου Selim San και τον ευχαριστώ.

DİMİTROULA half cut 16-11-2011.jpg

----------


## idrohoos

Στή Ρόδο τά Χριστούγεννα τού 2001. 

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To  Δημητρουλα στο λιμανι του Πειραια το καλοκαιρι του 1999

_Dimitroula Piraeus 1999.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Παρα πολυ ομορφη φωτο φιλε TSS APOLLON και συμπληρωνω με αλλη μια φωτο του ομορφου ιταλικου σκαριου απο τον αυγουστο του 2006

DIMITROULA (65).jpg

Την αλλη φωτο με την θαλασσα και τον καπνο απο το φουγαρο την εχεις?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αλλη μια φωτο απο το Βαθυ της Σαμου τον οκτωβριο του 2007 ειδικη αφιερωση στον φιλο despo

IMG_5111.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχες αναμνήσεις και απο τους δύο σας.

----------


## despo

> Αλλη μια φωτο απο το Βαθυ της Σαμου τον οκτωβριο του 2007 ειδικη αφιερωση στον φιλο despo
> 
> IMG_5111.jpg


Πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία και σ'ευχαριστώ φίλε Ben Bruce. Με την ευκαιρία μα σου πώ οτι ήταν το μοναδικό πλοίο της εταιρείας (απο αυτά που έκαναν καριέρα εννοειται) με το οποίο δεν έτυχε ποτέ να ταξειδέψω.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Προσωπικα δεν πιστευω οτι κανενα πλοιο της GA FERRIES ηταν οπως το παρουσιαζαν.Ομως το Δημητρουλα στους εσωτερικους του χωρους ηταν πολυ πισω μην πω και το τελευταιο της τοτε ακτοπλοιας.Καμπινες μικρες φτωχες, στενοι διαδρομοι, σκοτεινα σαλονια.Μαλλον το πιο καλο κοματι του πλοιου ηταν το πισω σαλονι που φτιαχτηκε στην Ελλαδα. Απο την αλλη ηταν σουπερ καλοταξιδο, δυνατες μηχανες, φανταστικα καταστρωματα, και φανταστικη εξωτερικη ιταλιανικη εμφανιση
Ο cpt EUSTACCHIO PATALLANO του NAVI E ARMATORI και καλος καραβολατρης φιλος απο την ισκια ηταν στην παραλαβη-παραδοση του πλοιου στην Ναπολη και ειχε εκπλαγει απο την καπατσοσυνη του καπτα μακη και οτι η ολη διαδικασια επιθεωρησης πωλησης κτλ κρατησε μονο 5 μερες
negative (697).jpg

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ στην τηνο προερχομενο απο Θεσσαλονικη με προορισμο το ηρακλειο ton ioynio toy 1998.Πλοιαρχος ο απιστευτος μανουβραδορος και ανθρωπος Μανθος Μπαλοπιτος και εγω ευτυχης επιβατης σε ενα round trip

----------


## despo

εγω ευτυχης επιβατης σε ενα round trip[/QUOTE]
Και ποιος δεν θα ήθελε να κάνει μια ακτοπλοική κρουαζιέρα, που ομως σήμερα και να θέλουμε δεν υπάρχει.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ μολις εχει δεσει στον πειραια στις 7 το πρωι προερχομενο απο Σαμο.

IMG_5237.jpg

Αριστερα οι ναυτες που μολις σπαταρανε αρχισαν το ψαρεμα.Μαζι μας και ο πλοιαρχος ο οποιος ηρθε στην φωτογραφιση μας για να καμαρωσει και αυτος το πλοιο του μια και ηταν 2-3 μερες που το ειχε πιασει,με επιτυχια

----------


## Enalia

> Προσωπικα δεν πιστευω οτι κανενα πλοιο της GA FERRIES ηταν οπως το παρουσιαζαν.Ομως το Δημητρουλα στους εσωτερικους του χωρους ηταν πολυ πισω μην πω και το τελευταιο της τοτε ακτοπλοιας.Καμπινες μικρες φτωχες, στενοι διαδρομοι, σκοτεινα σαλονια.Μαλλον το πιο καλο κοματι του πλοιου ηταν το πισω σαλονι που φτιαχτηκε στην Ελλαδα. Απο την αλλη ηταν σουπερ καλοταξιδο, δυνατες μηχανες, φανταστικα καταστρωματα, και φανταστικη εξωτερικη ιταλιανικη εμφανιση
> Ο cpt EUSTACCHIO PATALLANO του NAVI E ARMATORI και καλος καραβολατρης φιλος απο την ισκια ηταν στην παραλαβη-παραδοση του πλοιου στην Ναπολη και ειχε εκπλαγει απο την καπατσοσυνη του καπτα μακη και οτι η ολη διαδικασια επιθεωρησης πωλησης κτλ κρατησε μονο 5 μερες
> negative (697).jpg
> 
> ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ στην τηνο προερχομενο απο Θεσσαλονικη με προορισμο το ηρακλειο ton ioynio toy 1998.Πλοιαρχος ο απιστευτος μανουβραδορος και ανθρωπος Μανθος Μπαλοπιτος και εγω ευτυχης επιβατης σε ενα round trip


Ευχαριστώ για τα εμπεριστατωμένα και εύστοχα σχόλιά σου, φίλε BB. Απολαμβάνει κανείς να τα διαβάζει.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ η τραπεζαρια Α'θεσης.Νεα χαλια ,τραπεζομαντηλα, καρεκλες αλλα το υπολοιπο καταλοιπο απο τα  πολυ φτωχα στο εσωτερικο πλοια της TIRRENIA
IMG_5147.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

Ας βάλω κι εγώ μία όπως το έβλεπα να φεύγει το 2002 απ' το μπαλκόνι μου.
ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΑΚΤΟΠΟΛ&#927.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Με τα άσπρα χρώματα μου άρεσε πολύ παραπάνω από τα μπλε "παραλλαγής" αλλά και πάλι ήταν ένα φινετσάτο σκαρί με προσωπικότητα.
Εδώ σε τέσσερα καρέ, στο υπέροχο λιμανάκι των Φούρνων το καλοκαίρι του 2008.

Image2.jpg

----------


## CAPTAIN PICARD

Με τη Δημητρούλα ταξίδεψα τον Αύγουστο του 2006 από Πάρο για Νάξο. Μου έκαναν θετική εντύπωση τα εξωτερικά καταστρώματα του πλοίου που περιελάμβαναν πλευρικές περαντζάδες κάτω από τις βάρκες και θέα προς την πλώρη. Στην πρύμη υπήρχε ένα ανακαινισμένο σαλόνι που από ότι είχα ακούσει είχε λίγους κραδασμούς ενώ ακριβώς από πάνω είχε ένα σαλονάκι με αεροπορικά καθίσματα και δικό του μπαρ. Οι υπόλοιποι εσωτερικοί χώροι (διάδρομοι, τραπεζαρίες) ήταν αρκετά λιτοί, στην πλώρη ήταν η διακεκριμένη θέση ενώ στο κατώτερο ντεκ βρίσκονταν οι καμπίνες και ένα ακόμη σαλονάκι με αεροπορικά στο οποίο έφθανες με μια πολύ στενόχωρη σκάλα. Η παρακάτω φωτογραφία είναι από τον Πειραιά στις 17 Αυγούστου 2006.

DIMITROULA.JPG

----------


## Ellinis

Γενικά τα σαλόνια που χτίστηκαν πάνω στις πρύμνες έχουν κραδασμούς. Του ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ ας πούμε είναι αρκετά έντονο, στο δε ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ ο χώρος με τα αεροπορικά που είναι πρύμνα είναι ένα και ένα για να χτυπήσεις φραπέ.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

To σαλονι για το οποιο γινεται κουβεντα.

IMG_5144.JPG

Ειναι οπως ειναι γνωστο μια προσθηκη στην υπερκατασκευη προς τα πρυμα που εγινε στην Ελλαδα.Ισως το μοναδικο πολυτελες μερος του πλοιου καθως ολα τα υπολοιπα ηταν αυτουσια απο την εποχη της Τιρενια.Παρολο που συμπαθουσα τα φερυ της ga ferries το δημητρουλα ως προς το εσωτερικο ηταν αρκετα προβληματικο.Αριστη πλευση ,δυνατες μηχανες, μεγαλη ταχυτητα,φανταστικη εμφανιση, πολυ καλα ντεκ γυρω γυρω εκτος απο σαλονια και καμπινες

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το Δημητρούλα στις 07/09/2011 όταν είχε φτάσει στην Aliaga. Φωτο του φίλου Selim San και τον ευχαριστώ.

DIMITROULA  07-09-2011.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

Στα τέλη του 2008 στον Πειραιά.. Κάπου εκεί άρχισαν τα δύσκολα..
Dimitroula.jpg

----------


## Takerman

Κι όμως πέρασαν σχεδόν 10 χρόνια από τις φωτό αυτές.
Απόπλους το 2005.

dimitroula 2005.jpgdimitroula2 2005.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Δημητρούλα όπως είχε .....καταντήσει στις 30/11/2011 σε φωτο του φίλου Selim San και τον ευχαριστώ.

DIMITROULA 30.11.11.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Kαλως τον φιλο μου!!!Μοναδικη φωτο επειδη μετραω παραθυρα βλεπω οτι το κοψιμο εχει φτασει ακριβως στην,μετρια, καμπινουλα που ειχα παρει σε ενα κυκλικο ταξιδι τηνος θεσ ηρακλειο τηνος το 1998

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

K πίσω το ΠΟΝΤΟΣ.

----------


## tolaras

Σε βίντεο που ανέβασα στο θέμα "Διαλύσεις Πλοίων", εμφανίζεται το Δημητρούλα, να έχει βγει στην ακτή, αλλά να μην έχει ξεκινήσει ακόμα η διαδικασία διάλυσής του... :Tears Of Joy: 

Εδώ και το link:
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...418#post562418

Βλέποντάς το, το νοστάλγησα λίγο, τότε που ερχότανε στη Μυτιλήνη και πήγαινα και το έβλεπα.  :Sorrow:

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

Ακουγόντουσαν ότι έκαιγε πολλά καυσιμα για τα κυβικά του αυτό το βαπόρι..πώς δικαιολογήται αυτό το πράμα ??

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ.jpgΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ α.jpgΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ β.jpgΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ γ.jpg

Δεκαπενταύγουστος του 2008,διακοπές στη Κω κ ο καλός καραβολάτρης δεν πήγε με το γρήγορο κ το καινούργιο...Πήγε με το κλασικό,το βαπόρι της άγονης!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ δ.jpgΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ ε.jpgΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ ζ.jpgΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ η.jpg

Στο GA-plan έγραφε ΕXPRESS DIMITROULA από την εποχή που ο καπτα-Μάκης θα έμπαινε στη HFD αλλά σαν γάτος που ήταν,την "έκανε" !

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Στα <you are here> το εγραφε αυτο οχι στα GA PLANS

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στα <you are here> το εγραφε αυτο οχι στα GA PLANS


To έγραφε κάπου χαμηλά εκτός φωτό,είχε ένα αυτοκόλλλητο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ θ.jpg 12-9-08

Πανέμορφο ιταλικό σκαρί με πλώρη "λαιμός του κύκνου".
Δημητρούλα μου,γειά σου...

ΥΓ:  Γνωρίζει κανείς αν άνοιγε ο πλαϊνός καταπέλτης;
Eίχα δει που τον είχαν ανοίξει στη μετασκευή στο Πέραμα αλλά μετά δεν ξέρω αν τον σφράγισαν.

----------


## georgepap

20170901_180705.jpg20170901_180728.jpg

Μια απόπειρα να το θυμόμαστε σε κλίμακα 1:275

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το Δημητρούλα σε φωτο του φίλου μου στο fb από Ελβετία Georges Pop με λεζάντα " Δημητρούλα – Dimitroula (GA Ferries). Ρόδος – Rhodes. Kαλοκαίρι - Summer 2002"

Georges-Pop-Δημητρούλα-–-Dimitroula-(GA-Ferries).-Ρόδος-–-Rhodes.-Kαλοκαίρι---Summer.jpg

----------


## thanos75

> Ας δούμε το Δημητρούλα σε φωτο του φίλου μου στο fb από Ελβετία Georges Pop με λεζάντα " Δημητρούλα β€“ Dimitroula (GA Ferries). Ρόδος β€“ Rhodes. Kαλοκαίρι - Summer 2002"
> 
> Georges-Pop-Δημητρούλα-–-Dimitroula-(GA-Ferries).-Ρόδος-–-Rhodes.-Kαλοκαίρι---Summer.jpg


Υπέροχη φωτο για ένα υπέροχο σκαρί.  Θα έπαιρνα μάλιστα και όρκο ότι είναι τραβηγμένη με drone...αλλά το 2002? Πολύ χλωμό

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Υπέροχη φωτο για ένα υπέροχο σκαρί.  Θα έπαιρνα μάλιστα και όρκο ότι είναι τραβηγμένη με drone...αλλά το 2002? Πολύ χλωμό


Aπό μεγάλο κρουαζιερόπλοιο πρέπει να είναι.Το 2008 γιά διακοπές στην Κω το είχα προτιμήσει.

----------


## thanos75

> Aπό μεγάλο κρουαζιερόπλοιο πρέπει να είναι.Το 2008 γιά διακοπές στην Κω το είχα προτιμήσει.


Μια ενδιαφέρουσα σύμπτωση φίλε μου: Το καλοκαίρι του 2008 βρισκόμουν και εγώ στην Κω.  Αν και γούσταρα τρελά να ταξιδέψω με τη ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ, δυστυχώς το τότε έτερον ήμισυ επέμενε να πάμε με το Blue Star 2 σε 8.30 ώρες (ταχύτητητες προ κρίσης) και όχι σε περίπου 15 που έκανε το Δημητρούλα (είχε βγάλει και κακό όνομα γενικά όπως θα θυμάσαι).  Και ως φρεσκοερωτευμένος υπέκυψα :Redface:  στο αίτημα.  Πάντως η τελευταία φορά που είδα τη Δημητρούλα από κοντά ήταν στο λιμάνι της Κω εκείνο το καλοκαίρι! :Razz:  Το δε 2002 που τράβηξε ο φίλος τη φωτογραφία (συμφωνώ μαζί σου ότι μάλλον από μεγάλο κρουαζιερόπλιο είναι τραβηγμένη δεδομένου ότι ο προβλήτας των κρουαζιερόπλοιων είναι ανατολικότερα στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου από τον αντίστοιχο των επιβατηγών) υπηρετούσα τη θητεία μου και έβλεπα αρκετά συχνά τη Δημητρούλα που εκείνη τη χρονιά έκανε το δρομολόγιο της άγονης Δωδεκανήσου (Σύμη-Τήλο-Νίσυρο κλπ).  Στον κορμό Δωδεκανήσου εκείνη τη χρονιά ήταν τα ΡΟΔΟΣ και ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ της ΔΑΝΕ, και τα ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ/ΜΑΡΙΝΑ από G.A Ferries, καθώς και για ένα βραχύβιο διάστημα το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ της ΝΕΛ!   Έκτακτες εμφανίσεις έκανε και το ΠΑΤΜΟΣ (νομίζω από Θεσσαλονίκη χωρίς να παίρνω και όρκο), και βέβαια η ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ στην άγονη.  Η χαρά του καραβολάτρη ήταν εκείνα η χρονιά τα Δωδεκάνησα! (συν κρουαζιερόπλοια, συν και το ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ από Κάσο/Κάρπαθο) :Razz:

----------


## sw8mfz

Ταξίδι με το πλοίο τον Φεβρουάριο του 2006, Παρασκευή μεσάνυχτα από Πειραιά για Καρλόβασι. Τότε υπήρχε και την Παρασκευή το απόγευμα και το ΕΞΠΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ, αλλά δεν το προλάβαινα ερχόμενος από Θεσσαλονίκη. Φτάνοντας στα 200άρια, βλέπω τηλεοπτικά συνεργεία στην πρύμνη του ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ που βρισκόταν δίπλα και έπρεπε να έχει φύγει από το απόγευμα για Δυτικές Κυκλάδες αλλά είχε βλάβη. Με τις συνηθισμένες αρπαχτές του Καπτα - Μάκη αλλάζει το δρομολόγιο του πλοίου, φορτώνει και τα αυτοκίνητα και τους επιβάτες του Αι- Γιώργη (εκτός από της Μήλου που έφυγαν με κάποιο από τα κρητικά κατά τις 2100) και αρχίζει η κρουαζιέρα. Αναχώρηση στην ώρα του για (κρατηθείτε!) Κύθνο - Σέριφο - Σίφνο - Σύρο - Πάρο - Νάξο - Άγιο Κήρυκο - Φούρνους -Καρλόβασι ( στις 1900 μετά από 19 ώρες ταξίδι) - Βαθύ. Ευτυχώς είχα καμπίνα μόνος μου!!!!!!

----------


## express adonis

> Ταξίδι με το πλοίο τον Φεβρουάριο του 2006, Παρασκευή μεσάνυχτα από Πειραιά για Καρλόβασι. Τότε υπήρχε και την Παρασκευή το απόγευμα και το ΕΞΠΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ, αλλά δεν το προλάβαινα ερχόμενος από Θεσσαλονίκη. Φτάνοντας στα 200άρια, βλέπω τηλεοπτικά συνεργεία στην πρύμνη του ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ που βρισκόταν δίπλα και έπρεπε να έχει φύγει από το απόγευμα για Δυτικές Κυκλάδες αλλά είχε βλάβη. Με τις συνηθισμένες αρπαχτές του Καπτα - Μάκη αλλάζει το δρομολόγιο του πλοίου, φορτώνει και τα αυτοκίνητα και τους επιβάτες του Αι- Γιώργη (εκτός από της Μήλου που έφυγαν με κάποιο από τα κρητικά κατά τις 2100) και αρχίζει η κρουαζιέρα. Αναχώρηση στην ώρα του για (κρατηθείτε!) Κύθνο - Σέριφο - Σίφνο - Σύρο - Πάρο - Νάξο - Άγιο Κήρυκο - Φούρνους -Καρλόβασι ( στις 1900 μετά από 19 ώρες ταξίδι) - Βαθύ. Ευτυχώς είχα καμπίνα μόνος μου!!!!!!


ποσες ωρες φιλε μου??το 2007 η 2008 το μιλενα εκανε κατι αντιστοιχα συναρπαστικο...ροδο-χαλκη-διαφανι-καρπαθο-κασο-ηρακλειο (απαγορευτικο ρομιλτα στην καθοδο την προηγουμενη για αγονη δυτικων)-αναφη-θηρα-ιος-σικινος-φολεγανδρος-κιμωλο-μηλο-σιφνο-σεριφο-κυθνο-πειραια...με τα γνωστα μιλακια του...46 ωρες....

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μια ενδιαφέρουσα σύμπτωση φίλε μου: Το καλοκαίρι του 2008 βρισκόμουν και εγώ στην Κω.  Αν και γούσταρα τρελά να ταξιδέψω με τη ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ, δυστυχώς το τότε έτερον ήμισυ επέμενε να πάμε με το Blue Star 2 σε 8.30 ώρες (ταχύτητητες προ κρίσης) και όχι σε περίπου 15 που έκανε το Δημητρούλα (είχε βγάλει και κακό όνομα γενικά όπως θα θυμάσαι).


Tότε έκανε την γραμμή κορμού στα Δωδ/νησα.Ταξίδι απόλαυση γιά τον καραβολάτρη.Βέβαια δεν ήταν στην καλύτερη κατάσταση πχ στην καμπίνα μου η μιά πλευρά ήταν γυμνή λαμαρίνα ( ! ) .Επίσης υπήρχαν ακόμα επιγραφές στα ιταλικά όπως ponte commando κατάστρωμα γεφύρας,hospedale νοσοκομείο κλπ. Ψιλά γράμματα γιά τον Αγούδημο....
Η επιστροφή ήταν με το ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ λίγο πριν δέσουν οριστικά.Αναμνήσεις από την ακτοπλοϊα του χθες.
Οι φωτό στα ποστ 557,558 είναι από εκείνο το ταξίδι κ στο 561 είναι στη θέση που αποπλεύσαμε,λίγες μέρες μετά όμως.
Τους λόγους προτίμησής μου στην Κω κ την Pόδο,τους ξέρεις από παλαιότερη συζήτησή μας.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ...με τα γνωστα μιλακια του...46 ωρες....


18 πήγαινε αλλά αμφιβάλλω αν τα έπιασε ποτέ στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> 18 πήγαινε αλλά αμφιβάλλω αν τα έπιασε ποτέ στην Ελλάδα.


Το 1998 που ειχα κανει ενα ωραιοτατο round trip φολοξενουμενος της οικογενειας πηγαινε σταθερα με 20....απο οτι μου εχει πει ιταλος φιλος απο tirrenia πηγαινε μεχρι 22 μιλια....και σουπερ καλοταξιδο...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το 1998 που ειχα κανει ενα ωραιοτατο round trip φολοξενουμενος της οικογενειας πηγαινε σταθερα με 20....απο οτι μου εχει πει ιταλος φιλος απο tirrenia πηγαινε μεχρι 22 μιλια....και σουπερ καλοταξιδο...


Aν δεις την παράθεση γιά το ΜΙΛΕΝΑ λέμε.Γιά τα 22 ίσως κ παραπάνω το γνωρίζω.

----------


## threshtox

Για το Δημητρούλα έχω και εγώ άποψη. Νυχτερινό από Πάρο και δεν πιστεύαμε ότι φτάσαμε τόσο νωρίς Πειραιά. Σε 4 ώρες και 30 σκάρτα λεπτά είμαστε στο λιμάνι. 
Όχι βέβαια ότι αυτό κράτησε πολύ..

Μέχρι που φτάσαμε να κάνουμε εξήμισι ώρες την Πάρο και στο τελευταίο -μυθικό και μοναδικό μου- ταξίδι με το Ανθή-Μαρίνα να κάνουμε επτάμισι ώρες μέσω Σύρου.

----------


## sw8mfz

ΜΙΛΕΝΑ και ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ στα καλά τους 17 στα τελευταία τους 14-15.

----------


## express adonis

> 18 πήγαινε αλλά αμφιβάλλω αν τα έπιασε ποτέ στην Ελλάδα.


μου φαινεται πως στο τελος που ειχαν απομεινει τα δυο τους με το νταλιανα και καναν ταξιδαρες στο αιγαιο πηγαιναν με 13-14 θυμαμαι...το οτι ειχαν δυνατοτητες σιγουρα θα ειχαν...

----------

